# Massive wind turbines require massive ships



## Gilligan

200' turbine blades.....

http://www.heavyliftpfi.com/sectors/shipping/uhl-in-huge-vestas-shipment/


----------



## David

Made in China. Figures....


----------



## stgislander

David said:


> Made in China. Figures....


Unfortunately we don't build big things like that anymore.


----------



## David

It is unfortunate. Manufacturing is what built the USA and made the middle class. Now we just sell things and come up with crazy financial schemes to make money.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Unfortunately we don't build big things like that anymore.



It's going to be very interesting to see how the various teams getting ready to install massive wind farms off the east coast are going to manage their heavy vessel requirements. I expect to see come clever workarounds of the Jones Act.


----------

